# Vorstellung / Naturteichprojekt 2016 - ???



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Nach längerem stillen Aufgreifen von Ideen melde ich mich heute an, um Eure Meinungen, Vorschläge und Ideen zu unserem Teich zu hören... Dies wird ein etwas längerer Text - es handelt sich aber auch um ein etwas größeres Projekt. Ich versuche, mit Bildern etwas aufzulockern... wenn jemand also seinen Senf dazugeben möchte - gerne!

Zunächst die Grundlagen/Historie:
Es handelt sich um einen Naturteich (keine Folie) innerhalb eines abgetorften Moorgebietes (heute statt Torfabbau umliegend landwirtschaftliches Grünland/Maisacker). Der Teich hat keinen (natürlichen) Ab- oder Zulauf - wird lediglich von Grund- und Regenwasser gespeist. Auf dem nördlich angrenzenden (ehemaligen) Grünland haben wir ca. im Jahr 2000 einen __ Erlen-/__ Eichen-/Hainbuchen-Mischwald aufgeforstet. 2001-2002 haben wir dann den ursprünglichen Teich (das relativ flache Stück zwischen den beiden Inseln) mit Großgerät (Raupe und Kettenbagger) entschlammt, wobei das Gewässer etwas - sagen wir mal "unwesentlich"... - vergrößert wurde (Luftbild aus 2002):

 

Im Anschluss an diese erste "Sanierung" haben wir natürlich auch eine entsprechende Bepflanzung vorgenommen, welche sich nach etwa 2 Jahren auch anständig etabliert hatte. Wenn der Wasserstand zu sehr sinkt können wir über ein PVC-Rohr anfallendes Waldwasser in den Teich einleiten (haupsächlich im Winterhalbjahr). Da es sich dabei um Oberflächenwasser handelt, ist es eher nährstoffarm - und funktioniert natürlich nur, bis sich Wasserstand-Teich und Grundwasserstand-Wald etwa auf einer Höhe befinden... Im Laufe der Zeit __ fliegen dann __ Birke, Pappel und Weide an und machen sich nicht nur am Ufer, sondern durch Wurzelausläufer auch mitten im Teich breit - 2011 sah der Teich dann etwa so aus:

 

Durch die rasante Vermehrung von hauptsächlich __ Rotfeder und __ Schleie aber auch anderen Friedfischen gingen im Laufe der letzten 5-10 Jahre fast alle (!) submersen Pflanzen verloren, wenige Teich- und Seerosen haben sich gehalten. Auch die Eignung als Laichgewässer für Amphibien hat dadurch deutlich gelitten. In ihrer Anzahl absteigend sortierte Arten dieses Jahres sind __ Erdkröte (etwa Hundert, vormals mehrere Tausend), __ Teichmolch, __ Teichfrosch, __ Grasfrosch - Laich und Larven/Quappen werden sodann von den Fischen gefressen, da er aufgrund fehlender Vegetation nicht geschützt genug platziert werden kann. Auch das Artenspektrum der Insekten (vornehmlich __ Libellen) geht zurück. Je nach Jahreszeit fühlen sich ein Grau- oder Nilganspaar, eine Truppe Blässrallen und ab und zu Stockenten wohl. Außerdem ist uns anscheinend eine Zierschildkröte zugelaufen, die wir neulich beim Rasenmähen entdeckt haben.

Hier noch ein Luftbild von (ca.) 2014 - man erkennt die deutliche Zunahme des Bewuchses mit Weide und Birke:

 

Wir haben also mit allerlei "Problemen" zu kämpfen (welche natürlicherweise keine wären, aber wir möchten ja das Gewässer erhalten und es nicht verlanden lassen):

1.: Durch den starken Bewuchs mit Gehölzen landen erheblich zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich (siehe Bild unten, Wassertiefe/Schlammhöhe). Diese können in der Masse nicht genügend abgebaut werden und der Teich verschlammt und verlandet damit viel zu schnell.
2.: Durch den viel zu hohen Friedfischbesatz besteht ein erheblicher Fraßdruck auf submerse Pflanzen (und auf das Zooplankton). Dies hat Auswirkungen auf den Sauerstoffhaushalt (mit allem, was dazu gehört) und damit auch auf die aeroben Abbauprozesse (Schlamm).
3.: Es bilden sich Faulgase, die in 2 Wintern zum Tod von ca. 5 größeren (>30 cm) Fischen (__ Hechte, __ Graskarpfen) geführt haben, während "Aufräum- und Entholzungsarbeiten" aufgewühlter Schlamm lässt deutlich riechbare Faulgase frei. Zudem gab es mehrere Algenblüten in den letzten heißen Sommern, welche jedoch (zum Glück) noch nicht zum Umkippen geführt haben. Insgesamt ist das Wasser sehr instabil (siehe Wasserwerte).

Aus diesen Gründen haben wir in diesem Jahr eine Art "Masterplan" zur langfristigen Sanierung bzw. Therapie aufgestellt. Dazu die folgenden Daten:

Je nach Wasserstand:
Wasserfläche gesamt: ca. 1.850 qm (darin zwei Inseln, eine mit ca. 190 qm, eine mit ca. 25 qm)
Max. Tiefe: 3 m (siehe Bild unten)
Durchschnittliche Tiefe: ca. 1,5 m
Max. Wassermenge (ohne Schlamm): ca. 2.775 m^3
Der Boden (unter dem Schlamm) besteht aus Ursand auf einer Lehm/Tonschicht, weshalb tieferes Ausbaggern nicht möglich ist. Der Teich befindet sich innerhalb eines Wasserschutzgebietes.
Fischbestand: 99 % Cypriniden, Aale (immer mal wieder an der Angel), Rest (ausgesetzt): min. 4 Hechte, 5-10 Flussbarsche

(Teststreifen-) Wasserwerte von Juli 2016 (aus ca. 1 m Tiefe des südlichen Teils):
Nitrat: 0 mg/l
Nitrit: 0 mg/l
Gesamthärte: <3°d
Karbonathärte: 0°d
pH-Wert: 6,4

Das Wasser ist momentan nicht von Schwebstoffen (Phytoplankton) durchsetzt, jedoch - einem "Moorgewässer" mit den genannten Problemen typisch - gelblich eingefärbt (Gerb- und Huminstoffe), Nitrifikanten scheinen in zu geringer Anzahl vorzukommen (deshalb Ammoniakschübe im Winter), was auf deutlich zu geringen Sauerstoffgehalt hinweist.

...es ist also selbst mit dem groben Streifentest noch sehr viel "Luft nach oben". Genauere Analysen werden wir veranlassen, sobald die Grundsanierung steht. Fest steht für uns allerdings, dass wir keinerlei "Mittel" (Mineralien, Kalk, etc.) in den Teich kippen werden, da sich früher oder später aufgrund der Größe und des Wassergehaltes ein dem Gewässer adäquater Zustand von selbst einstellen wird. Zierfische kommen ohnehin nicht in Frage, da der __ Fischreiher bei seinem täglichen Besuch diese mit Vorliebe zuerst verspeisen würde.

Die Wassertiefen (blau) und Schlammhöhen (rot) haben wir vor einigen Wochen (grob) ermittelt:

 


Oberste Priorität hat zunächst die Reduzierung von Nährstoffeinträgen durch das Herbstlaub der umstehenden Bäume. Dazu werden nach und nach die unmittelbar am Gewässer stehenden Gehölze entfernt (ausgewählte, nicht stockausschlagende oder wurzelausbreitende Gehölze bleiben, um die Sonneneinstrahlung zunächst etwas zu begrenzen). Damit wird die Windhöffigkeit erhöht, was zu höherem Sauerstoffaustausch an der Gewässeroberfläche führt. Außerdem sorgen ein paar Schafe zuverlässig dafür, dass Brombeeren und erneut aufkommende Gehölze sich nicht breit machen können.

Hier ein paar Bilder von den bereits durchgeführten Maßnahmen:
 

 

 

 

 


Wir planen, im südlichen Bereich des Teiches (größte Wassertiefe) ein Olzsewski-Rohr zur Ableitung des nährstoffreicheren, tiefer liegenden Wassers zu installieren. Mit den Regenfällen im Frühjahr/Herbst dürfte das zu einer wenigstens mittelfristigen Senkung der Nährstoffbelastung und zu einem höheren Wasseraustausch ingesamt führen. Abgeleitet wird das nährstoffreichere Wasser dann über einen etwa 15 m entfernten landwirtschaftlichen Graben.

Um den aeroben Abbau des Schlammes, also die Entwicklung von aeroben Bakterien (besonders im alten Mittelteil zwischen den Inseln) zu fördern, installieren wir dort in den nächsten Tagen eine "Schlammbelüftung", indem wir mittels Seitenkanalverdichter und Belüftungsschlauch (50 m) atmosphärische Luft direkt über/in den Schlamm einbringen. Damit wurden bei mehreren (auch wissenschaftlich begleiteten) Projekten deutliche Erfolge erzielt. Die Menge der ausströmenden Luft wird so gering wie möglich gehalten, um ein fortwährendes Aufwühlen und zu starke Durchmischung zu minimieren (auch wenn es sich nicht ganz vermeiden lässt). Insgesamt sollte sich der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers damit erhöhen und auch in anderen bereichen des Teiches den Schlammabbau fördern. Eine maschinelle Entfernung kommt leider nicht mehr in Frage, da wir damit zum einen Wald, zum anderen wertvolle Obst- und Blumenwiesen nachhaltig zerstören müssten. Abpumpen/-saugen und Entsorgung sind ebenso nicht möglich - allein aufgrund der Menge. Über das Einbringen der Luft würde (wenigstens partiell) auch CO2 "ausgesprudelt"/"ausgewaschen".

Um dem Fischbestand dauerhaft Herr zu werden, setzen wir eine größere Anzahl Flussbarsche aus - evtl. noch den ein- oder anderen __ Hecht oder __ Zander, deren Bestand sich im Laufe der Zeit über die sinkende Anzahl an Nahrungsfischen selbst regulieren wird. Damit sollten sich dann auch wieder submerse Wasserpflanzen etablieren können. In den letzten Jahren haben wir schubkarrenweise __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt eingebracht - aber die Friedfische haben davon nichts übrig gelassen. Einzig im flacheren nördlichen Bereich breitet sich langsam etwas __ Igelkolben aus, neben __ Schwertlilien (viele), Teichminze, Teichbinse und Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht (rudimentär) an den Gewässerrändern die einzigen wirklich regelmäßig vorkommenden Pflanzenarten.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass sich bis zum Herbst deutliche Ergebnisse beim Schlammabbau zeigen und wir den Lufteintrag dann reduzieren/beenden können. In 1-2 Jahren sollte der Friedfischbestand deutlich zurückgefahren sein und in 2-3 Jahren müssten sich auch wieder submerse Pflanzen entwickelt haben, womit sich die Wasserwerte insgesamt verbessern bzw. auf einem günstigen Niveau einpendeln sollten. Sollten uns in dieser Zeit Fische sterben oder Algen explodieren wird das insoweit toleriert, als wir einen stabilen Zustand erst auf lange Sicht erreichen wollen. Ein klarer Forellenteich wird es wohl nicht werden, aber die __ Barsche lassen sich ja auch fein rausfangen und verspeisen.

Jetzt immer her mit den Meinungen 

Viele Grüße,
Ewald


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ewald
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier 
Aber was soll man da noch sagen, außer einfach Gigantisch. Alle mir einfallenden Ideen werden schon umgesetzt bzw sind mehr oder weniger nicht durchführbar.
Bis auf evtl. eine Sache den Schlamm zu mindest temporär immer mal wieder in den Graben zu pumpen. Leider haben hier die wenigsten solch große Naturobjekte. Von daher denke ich wird die Hilfe unserer seits eher spärlich ausfallen. Es wäre jedoch schön wenn du uns weiterhin an deinem Atemberaubenden Projekt teilhaben lässt.
Allein schon für andere Hilfe suchende 
Darf man fragen von wo ihr so ungefähr kommt?


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

Wir befinden uns im zwischen Emden und Papenburg in Ostfriesland 

Ja, wir sind auch sehr glücklich über den Teich, aber langsam muss da mal was passieren, sonst haben wir nur noch eine stinkende Schlammsuppe, die ab und zu mal Algen hervorbringt und sonst nicht mehr viel Lebensraum bietet (wobei das so ja auch nicht stimmt... "Vermoorung" ist ja ein vollkommen natürlicher Prozess - ich sollte also von "Lebensraum für von uns gewünschte Arten" schreiben...). Die Gewässergröße ist da sehr von Vorteil. Lokal begrenzte Eingriffe bzw. Manipulationen wirken sich nicht so rasant auf den gesamten Wasserkörper aus. Obwohl die Wasserwerte ziemlich im Keller sind, hat der Teich allein aufgrund der Wassermenge noch genug "Puffer" um sich zu "wehren".

Aber gerade weil die Wasserwerte so im Keller sind, besteht die Möglichkeit, eine deutliche Verbesserung herbeizuführen. Biomasse raus und sich neu einpendeln lassen. Wir haben hier noch zwei weitere Teiche: ein 15 qm Folienteich (fischlos, techniklos, 1 m tief), bei dem die Folie allerdings kaputt ist, weshalb er mittlerweile als Zuchtstation für Wasserpflanzen her halten muss (das wird dann ein etwas kleineres Projekt) und einen nach einmaliger Ausbaggerung absolut sich selbst überlassenen Teich von etwa 400 qm im Wald (amphibienreich, bis zu 1,5 m tief - es war dort ohnehin immer zu nass). Der verlandet zwar auch, aber das ist gewünscht - für __ Wasservögel, Röhrichtbrüter und allem anderen Geviech ein optimal geschütztes Biotop und sehr gerne genutzt.

Das mit dem Abpumpen in den Graben hatten wir auch zunächst angedacht und probiert, allerdings stinkt die Brühe wirklich dermaßen, dass man sich tagelang nicht im Garten aufhalten mag nach der Aktion... Es würde helfen, sowas während eines starken Regens zu machen - aber dann denkt man natürlich nicht dran oder will selbst nicht vor die Tür 

Gerne werde ich weitere Fotos einstellen und über den Verlauf unserer Sanierungsaktion berichten. Wir sind selbst sehr gespannt, welche Erfolge und Rückschläge sich einstellen werden. Jeder Schritt wird natürlich im Vorfeld gut überdacht und diskutiert, um die evtl. Vor- und Nachteile abzuwägen.

Dabei fällt mir ein - mit den Wasserwerten, Pflanzen und Fischen, etc. wird sich hier doch im Allgemeinen gut ausgekannt (bei kleineren Teichen muss ja deutlich mehr darauf geachtet werden) - von daher denke ich schon, dass mir hier sehr gut geholfen werden kann bei Fragen zu Zusammenhängen und/oder Wirkungsweisen. Die Maßstäbe sind halt größer - und die Effekte kleiner...


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ewald,
das ist mal ein Teich 



Ewald_Ewald schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollte sich der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers damit erhöhen und auch in anderen bereichen des Teiches den Schlammabbau fördern.


_*Microbubble*s _könnten dabei helfen mehr O2 ins Wasser zu bringen_: _https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=microbubble+water+treatment


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mitch!

Das mit den Microbubbles sieht ziemlich gut aus! Ich habe leider nichts dazu gefunden, ob es das notwendige Zubehör auch im entsprechend großen Maßstab gibt (ordentliche Schlauchlängen - mit Aquarienausmaßen wird man hier ja nix). Wir müssen mit unserem Seitenkanalverdichter in etwa 1,8 m Tiefe mit der Luft (es sollen ja zunächst die Schlammbakterien Luft bekommen) - und benötigen dafür natürlich auch einen ausreichenden Querschnitt, um keinen Druck zu verlieren. Dort kann er dann seine 100.000 Liter in der Stunde loswerden... Das dann noch auf etwa 50 m. Ich glaube, da explodieren die Kosten für Microbubble-Equipment 
Oder gibt es empfehlens- und preiswerte Ausströmer/Diffusoren, die Mikroblasen erzeugen (nach der Sanierung wird eine solche Anschaffung ja nur noch im Notfall bis gar nicht benötigt - momentan nutzen wir einen Bewässerungs-Perlschlauch für den Garten zur Schlammbelüftung).


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Ewald_Ewald schrieb:


> Oder gibt es empfehlens- und preiswerte Ausströmer/Diffusoren, die Mikroblasen erzeugen (nach der Sanierung wird eine solche Anschaffung ja nur noch im Notfall bis gar nicht benötigt - momentan nutzen wir einen Bewässerungs-Perlschlauch für den Garten zur Schlammbelüftung).


meinst sowas:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172227368864?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Ich kann leider nichts sachdienliches bezüglich deiner "Problematik" Beisteuern aber das ist ja ein Traumteil...So einen hätte ich gerne für meine Pferde zum durchschwimmen *gg*


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> meinst sowas:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172227368864?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true



 ja, die kennen wir - und haben uns trotzdem für den Perlschlauch (eigentlich zur "Tröpfchenbewässerung" des Gartens) entschieden. Der Unterschied liegt zum einen in der Größe der ausströmenden Bläschen (sind beim Perlschlauch etwas größer), aber zum anderen beim Preis... 50 m für 20,- sind mit unserem Gewissen besser vereinbar, zumal der Schlauch im Anschluss auch noch Verwendung im Garten finden kann... Das Material der beiden Schläuche scheint auch identisch zu sein (Gummi), vielleicht ist die Dichte/Porösitat des "offiziellen Japan-Belüfterschlauches" eine andere. Dennoch: allein aus dem Grund, dass die Dinger wahrscheinlich ohnehin aus einer Fabrik (mit leicht unterschiedlichem Produktionsprozess) stammen ist es eine Frechheit, fast das 20-fache dafür zu verlangen, weil es für die Aquaristik/Aquakulturen, etc. vertrieben wird - aber die Diskussion führt zu nichts... 
Wir betrachten die Schlammbelüftung auch eher als "kurzfristige" Maßnahme zum schnelleren Schlammabbau, was evtl. im nächsten Jahr wiederholt wird. Belüftung kann ja für einen Teich dieser Größe kein Dauerzustand sein - irgendwann muss er sich schon selbst helfen - spätestens wenn die Fische gefressen und Pflanzen wieder gewachsen sind. Dass durch die Schlammbelüftung auch das übrige Wasser eine Portion O2 abbekommt, nehmen wir als Nebeneffekt dankend in Kauf. Letztendlich soll der Sauerstoffeintrag wieder über Pflanzen und Wasseroberfläche geschehen (deshalb ja Bäume weg=mehr Wind=mehr Wellen, etc.).



ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nichts sachdienliches bezüglich deiner "Problematik" Beisteuern aber das ist ja ein Traumteil...So einen hätte ich gerne für meine Pferde zum durchschwimmen *gg*



Ein paar ausgebrochene Kühe haben es vor einigen Wochen bereits versucht


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Oh ha, ich hoffe die haben nicht all zu viel Schaden angerichtet?! Sieht aus als wären das Färsen, sonnst hättet ihr wenigstens gekühlte Milch gehabt


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Oh ha, ich hoffe die haben nicht all zu viel Schaden angerichtet?! Sieht aus als wären das Färsen, sonnst hättet ihr wenigstens gekühlte Milch gehabt



Gut erkannt, Christina  - laut Besitzer wurden drei kurz zuvor besamt, eine wird zum Schlachtrind. Standen keine 4 Stunden auf der Weide und haben sich dann aus dem Staub gemacht (5 km bis zu uns). War gar nicht so einfach, den richtigen Besitzer zu ermitteln. Beim ersten Treibeversuch haben sie sich dann noch erschrocken und sind quer durchs Flachwasser - gab dann einen Feuerwehreinsatz bis mitten in die Nacht und mit vereinten Kräften waren sie irgendwann gegen 4 Uhr auf dem Viehanhänger.
Die Wildblumenwiese um die Apfelbäume hat zum Glück nicht so sehr gelitten und steht jetzt in vollem Saft. 2 kleinere Bäume und 4 Schafsnetze wurden quer durch den Teich gezogen - aber sonst ist nichts schlimmes passiert. Unsere Schafe standen auch nur verdutzt daneben und wussten nicht, was los ist. Kühe an ihrem Teich sind ihnen etwas suspekt.

Auf dem Bild ist übrigens der Teich rechts hinter der Wassertonne (nicht) zu erkennen - da kann man auch nochmal ganz gut sehen, wie viele Weiden dort eigentlich rumstehen. Das ganze Laub im Teich ist einfach zu viel. Immerhin haben die Schafe mittlerweile eine Fraßkante abgeknabbert, sodass wir mit dem Buschmoped da ganz gut rankommen. Die Wurzeln bleiben stehen, damit uns die Uferkante nicht abrutscht.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

4 Stunden, Respekt *gg* Da kannst du mal sehen, wie schön ihr das habt.  Nee, im Ernst, da hattet ihr Glück im Unglück! Die Viecher können schon ganz schön viel Unheil anrichten. Ich drücke euch die Daumen, das ihr ne gute Lösung für euer Dickicht findet.


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

Ich war so frei und habe eine neue Dokumentation angelegt - dort geht es dann zukünftig aufgeräumter und nah am Thema weiter - mit mehr Bildern 
Hier kann meinetwegen geschlossen/gelöscht werden - ach ja, @troll20 - vielen Dank für den Anstoß zur Doku!


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2016)

@Ewald_Ewald - noch ein Herzlich Willkommen und schön, dass Du gleich eine Teich-Doku angelegt hast. An dieser Stelle nur der Hinweis, dass Du die alleinigen Schreibrechte in der Doku hast und dort keine Antworten von anderen Usern auf etwaige Fragen oder eine sonstige Kommunikation mit anderen User führen kannst. Daher sollte dieses Thema hier offen bleiben und für den allgmeinen Info- & Meinungsaustausch genutzt werden. Der Forenbereich "Dokumentation" dient tatsächlich nur der Dokumentation deines Projektes wie ein Tagebuch oder wie man es nennen halt will, was Du selbstständig führst.


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (15. Juli 2016)

Ahh, @Zacky - danke für die Info! Dann werde ich wohl ab und zu hier her verlinken, falls sich etwas nicht über die 300 Zeichen Kommentare in der Doku lösen lässt - man will ja nicht alles doppelt schreiben


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ewald,
hast du schon mal in Betracht gezogen das Tiefenwasser mit Lufthebern umzuwälzen und dabei mit Sauerstoff anzureichern ?

hier findest du das gesammelte LH Wissen:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/


----------



## Ewald_Ewald (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mitch!
Ja - mit den Lufthebern haben wir uns auch beschäftigt (insbesondere hier im Forum). Eventuell werden wir sogar für später einen basteln (für den tieferen südlichen Teil). Das größte Problem bei dem Einsatz eines Lufthebers sehen wir allerdings im Moment noch darin, dass für einen ausreichenden Effekt (O2 Anreicherung des gesamten Wassers auch in tieferen Schichten - es geht uns ja primär um den Schlammabbau) ein Luftheber her muss, der richtig Krawall macht (oder halt mehrere auf das Gewässer verteilt, was mehrere Pumpen bedeuten würde - wir wollen auch nicht das halbe Grundstück verrohren/verkabeln ).

So ein Teil würde dann aber derart viel Action ins Wasser bringen, dass sich der zwangsläufig mit aufsteigende Faulschlamm munter im Wasser verteilt und dieses extrem trüben würde (und für ordentlich Gase sorgt - dann riecht es hier wochenlang wie im Klärwerk). Er setzt sich zudem an anderen Ecken wieder ab (womit dort vorhandener Schlamm zusätzlich begraben wäre). Falls Unterwasserpflanzen gerade vorhaben, sich etwas zu entwickeln, wäre ihnen jegliches Licht genommen.
Damit wäre ein Teil des Problems bestimmt gelöst (mehr Sauerstoff), allerdings ein anderer Teil nur umgewälzt/verschoben - und würde im schlimmsten Fall die sich gerade (erneut) durchsetzenden Flachwasserzonen schachmatt setzen. Ich versuche morgen mal Fotos von dem Mulm zu machen...

Eine stabile Armee von aeroben Bakterien auf und im Schlamm wäre durch viel Wasserbewegung schwieriger zu halten. Deshalb haben wir uns für die "weniger turbulente" und gezielter anwendbare Lösung mit der Tiefenbelüftung per Schlauch entschieden. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass der Schlauch dem abgebauten Schlamm "hinterher sinkt", er also fortwährend an der selben Stelle wirken kann. Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben hat man damit ganz gute, nachweisbare Erfolge erzielen können (Suche nach "Biologischer Schlammabbau"). Wenn nötig, wird der Schlauch im nächsten Jahr eben umplatziert und darf sich an anderer Stelle erneut beweisen.

Wenn das gröbste an Faulschlamm erstmal auf diese Weise abgebaut ist steht für uns außer Frage, dass wir für die folgenden Jahre als Hilfestellung für das Ökosystem eine Belüftung mit Wumms brauchen - und da kommt dann wirklich ein ordentlich dimensionierter Luftheber ins Spiel.

Wir haben in der nächsten Zeit ein paar Termine bei verschiedenen Fischzüchtern (für die Besatz-__ Barsche, etc.) und werden uns dort auch über Luftheber im praktischen Einsatz informieren. Ich werde berichten (wenn ich dran denke und die Fische mir nicht die Konzentration rauben).


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2016)

Ewald_Ewald schrieb:


> Weniger Wasser erwärmt sich schneller - und auch da ist jedes °C entscheidend (weshalb wir wie gesagt auch auf der Westseite zunächst viele Bäume stehen lassen).


Ich gehe mal davon aus da bei Euch auch zumeist der Wind von Nord/Westen kommt.....da ist es von Vorteil wenn die laubwerfenden Bäume eher süd/östlich stehen. Das gibt  dann morgens und Mittags den Schatten und die Blätter werden eher weg vom Wasser geblasen.


----------

